# Overwintering with ACSI



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all, thinking of going away nov to spring but with acsi card running out end of dec and new one poss not arriving till dec we will be without the card for a few months. What do you all do?
We have done an autumn break and a spring break with acsi but not one when the card is due to run out. thanks
Peter.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Just show the card in the normal way. Most site owners never examine it closely! I find that it helps to have a camping-carnet card as that's the one they prefer to keep for security.

I presume that you'll have an email or some other proof that you've ordered and paid for the latest card? I've just renewed and received about three different emails confirming my order.

If so show them the email, I don't see how they can't accept that.

If all else fails and they won't accept the card and give you the ACSI price, tell them you'll go somewhere else!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not have whoever is checking your mail post it to you at the camp site where ever you are. We have stuff posted frequently and nothing has ever gone astray, Alan.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If you are talking about long stay in the Winter sun, we have always found that you can get better than ACSI rates for a month or more. 
For my money, ACSI and Camping Cheques are best used Autumn and Spring.
Patrick


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> If you are talking about long stay in the Winter sun, we have always found that you can get better than ACSI rates for a month or more.
> For my money, ACSI and Camping Cheques are best used Autumn and Spring.
> Patrick


I agree, some sites we asked at said they didn't bother with the card as their prices were better anyway... Ref expiry, I used my first one for 18 months !! No one looked at it, just said ASCI, gave it a flash in wallet and that was it..


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Vicarious Books will post the new book to whichever address you give them. Last year we received our 2010 book at Bonterra Park in Benicassim.
Sal


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

During the winter many sites still open charge Acsi prices card or not!

C.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> I agree, some sites we asked at said they didn't bother with the card as their prices were better anyway...


The one which got my goat was the one (now gone, sadly) who saw me take out my ACSI, looked me straight in the eye, and said "Oh I think we can do better with our age discount, Sir!"
Patrick


----------

